# Leukic



## swollen (Feb 22, 2006)

Has anyone heard of this product out called leukic?  I think it is made by muscle tech a pretty decent supplement company.  If anyone has tryed it I would like to know how it was.  Might try it as a off cycle supplement.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 22, 2006)

more expensive than juice.


----------



## swollen (Feb 22, 2006)

yeah I know but after a 10 week cycle of juice alot of guys go with creatine or some other supplement to try to keep from loosing so much gain so fast. and i was wondering if this would be a good supplement to use after a cycle


----------

